# Pirate Monkey Quilt



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'm making some progress on my monkey quilt. I've been working on it around trying to get hubby's quilt finished.

These blocks and pieces are all just stuck to my design wall at the moment, but you get the idea. I will design the border when I get the center figured out, but it will look more or less like this, I'm pretty happy with this basic layout.

If I get it done in time, I plan on entering it in the fair. The blocks are embroidery and applique.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ...that is soooooo cute !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
bopeep


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

Darling!!!!


----------



## stirfamily (Jun 18, 2002)

Oh my gosh! That is sooo cute! I love it!
Karen in NE Indiana


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

Way too cute!! Caught my 5yo DS's eye as he went by!

What will the bottom left block look like?? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Really liking it CJ. I think it would do well in the fair.


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

That is fabulous.Where the appliques pre-made or did you make them too?


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks!
The embroidery designs came from here:
http://www.oregonpatchworks.com/collections.php?id=MED
There are about 5 different monkey sets I think, I have them all and mixed and matched them.

Here is the center layout complete (not sewn, just laid out) as I "think" I'm going to keep it... I still have to design the borders so that may be subject to change.


----------



## BusyBees2 (Dec 10, 2004)

I like this layout better. More... organized, I think.

The embroidery looks wonderful! Can't wait to see how creative you get with your border! Maybe prairie points???

Jennifer


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I removed a few more pinwheel blocks and replace them with solid white ones. I'm sewing all the center blocks together now, and have my final computer generated file with the borders now. I'll probably finish sewing the top tomorrow, and will post a picture, but here's the image:


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

WOW! That is really nice!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

YEAH! I like this layout best! Really, really cute!!


----------



## MacaReenie (Mar 1, 2008)

Aww...you are just the most creative person I can think of!! I am great at following ideas..just not at having any of my own. Terrific job!!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks!
I finished putting it together last night. Obviously, it'll have to be custom quilted, not my forte! Hopefully I won't screw it up! Notice I turned the dolphin the wrong way? Oops!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I really like this CJ. But why do you say the dophin is the wrong way? are they only allowed to jump the other direction?

I'd have never noticed anything if you had not said something.

Very nice.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Well if you notice in my computer generated file, he's supposed to be jumping back down towards the boat, but I flipped him accidentally.


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I keep studying it...really neat. Yes, you need to enter it. EXCELLENT!!!!


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I agree. Enter it.
It has a lot of eye appeal. Colors are pleasing. Cute theme!
Well Done!!!


----------



## Terri in WV (May 10, 2002)

Between this monkey quilt and the other one you posted(and the mouse), it's really making me want to get an embroidery machine. I almost bought one 3 years ago, now I'm wishing I had. I talked myself out of it because I figured that I already had more ideas in my head then I'd ever get finished in my lifetime.


----------



## Texasdirtdigger (Jan 17, 2010)

I have a Baby Lock, that I've owned aout 2 yrs. 
Unfortunately, I have not learned to use it very well, yet. I know, I should be ashamed of myself.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone. We'll see how the quilting turns out, if I enter it or not. Custom quilting is not my forte! I'm the panto queen! LOL

Embroidery is a lot of fun, I go in spurts with it, sometimes I can't get enough, other times I don't touch it for a year.


----------

